# Should Charles Oakley be elected to the HOF?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If you were the powers that be, would you elect Charles Oakley to the Hall of Fame? 

9.7 PPG, 9.5 RPG (Career)
10.8 PPG, 10.00 RPG (Playoffs)
12,417 Points
12,205 Rebounds


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

If it were up to me I'd hang his shirt and erect a statue of Oak outside the Garden like the one of Jordan in Chicago. 

But I would not put him in the hall.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I loved him back in the day, but he's not HOF-worthy. All Tough Guy HOF, definitely.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

great teamate,great heart,great warrior...but not a great ball player...no HOF


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

nope, good player , i even think he made an all star team once , but thats about it,

he may wind up getting his # retired.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

If there is a Knicks hall of fame, than Oakley would be first ballot. Only Knicks fans know the true spirit and greatness and intangibles OAK brought to us. NBA hall of fame, I dont think so, but that doesnt take away anything from him. He was a warrior and a great Knick!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Would a prime Charles Oakley be able to beat Shaq in a fight?


----------

